
What Bitcoin Critics and Supporters Around the World Have to Say About Crypto - chollida1
https://www.bloomberg.com/features/bitcoin-bulls-bears/
======
ddtaylor
The rate of acceleration from 2010-2014 was unreal things are slowing down a
lot over the last 4 years in some regards.

My primary focus the last few years has been AI research and I've taken an
interest in OpenMined among others that attempt to use homomorphic encryption
to share AI models. I think this can be a lot more valuable if it works the
disrupting the banking industry (since people are willing to be exploited by
banks it seems)

Does anyone know if the math behind OpenMined and pysift is legit? It's a
pretty new area and they claim to be drastically more capable than Craig
Gentry and his team and I find that remarkable if true

